# You're a functional human being



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Your body is functional. Therefore, _you_ are functional, regardless of what your ******* dad or your fake-smiling therapist says. If you're reading this, you probably have a heart beating in your chest and lungs that continue to breathe. Think of the 90 billion cells inside your body, all working without your conscious control. They don't care how well you follow the scripts of polite behavior, or whether or not you have "friends." This is your life, this is your body, you're going to live here for the rest of your days. Grades and careers finish. Looks fade. People drift away and die. But you'll always have this, at least while you're living. 
_"Functional."_ What does that even mean? According to psychiatrists, it's a certain level of fitting into certain boxes. Making a living? Check. Having close friends/family/a spouse? Check. Behaving like the rest of the world, or at least how they pretends to behave in public? Check. But that's socially constructed, and not a biological requirement. 
Yes, it's naive to think you don't have to follow social boundaries at all, but in the end?? You are surviving, and I think that's pretty amazing.

(I'm taking anatomy right now and I'm appreciating my relative health.)


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

thanks for the positive words!!


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

i really enjoyed that post, as long as we're surviving there's always hope of achieving and growing. one thing society can't take from us - body's instinct to survive.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

goku23 said:


> i really enjoyed that post, as long as we're surviving there's always hope of achieving and growing.


Agreed.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I'm mentally screwed.


----------



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

Amen!!!!!!!!! I agree. Not one life is the same. 

Something a friend of mine once said that I feel relates:


" It perplexes me -how can a soul feel sound and sterling one day, and hopeless the next? The only answer: that the world is other than what our heads construct and the truth lies in-between."


----------



## LotusBloom (May 30, 2015)

Your post is energizing.:banana


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't see how that's positive, honestly. Apart from the struggles and expectations for just being alive, one's existence can also be an impediment to others. You can be kept alive with or without your will, but the fact is that food has to be provided, bills have to be paid and shelter has to be maintained. These things can only be sustained if you have some minimal functionality, or else someone has to do it for you at the expense of their own resources. Sometimes death is the best option available.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I can accept I'm human but the functional bit is sort of debateable.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

If it wasn't for my parents I would be dead. Someone like me should have been dead by now, you want to talk biology or nature, there is no way someone as weak as me would have survived life alone.


----------



## Plutonian (May 13, 2015)

A person is more than just a physical entity. Health encompasses physical, mental, spiritual, psychosocial aspects as well. Being physically healthy isn't enough to be considered "functional". Yes, my body is functional and I don't consider the fact that I'm alive and healthy to be anything to rave about; pretty much everyone around me is too, and they're not socially handicapped.


----------



## clreamscapes (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank you for this post. It was a lovely breath of fresh air while it lasted-- as in, before I read the three posts above mine, which I have to grudgingly agree with. Too bad I'm such a pessimist! :/


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

vertical

but surely "You can't" is what I get all the way
My metaphors never work on people, to demonstrate on whiteboard. 

or pointing out the window, something on the table. That is. I've done that. I'll do it for you now. Evidence. There. Proof. You need it. 

Noses rubbed. I wouldn't be here, talking to you, if I couldn't. Who ever does that? You get a lot of liars? I'm not. Hands wide open. 

Groceries about to finish. I get `could not scan coupon` I did. It showed. Beep. Then `can't `Bawling at staff. Hauled out to car. park. Back in. Open the machine. Coupon retrieved √
Mismatch of people & machine. Can do. Mistakes are never mine.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> Its goddamn amazing that i live!!


 your liver

is it playing up?


----------

